# my flowerhorn and parrot pair



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sup guys, i understand there are some purist on this site, and you guys are entitled to your opinions, but your not goin to change my mind about breeding flowerhorns 

anyway, that aside, here is my pair, im hoping for some nice fry out of this mix, some nice pearly bonsai would be nice, but that might take a couple more generations to get, so we will see what happens!










becuz the male is in breeding mode right now, his kok went down tons, but thats them, give me your +/- opinions.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had no idea your flowerhorn was that stunning!! :drooling:

My god he's gorgeous!! Your BP is awesome too but man oh man.... 

The fry should be real lookers..if they get some of her red and his pearling WOW :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx heylady, believe it or not, he doesnt look that great right there, because he wants to breed, his kok is down a lot, and his color is very dark, especially the back half, which is normally goldy-yellow. but thank you for the very kind words, ill update when the female is in my other tank, hopefully pairing with someone else, preferrably my 6" synspilum, make some nice RBK (RaniBow King) fry hehe.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

some more pics of the male.










































a few pics with the flash


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

That Flowerhorn is wicked! 8)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx 8) LOL


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

man did u ever manage to breed a parrot fish before? im sure that they are sterile fish


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gage, I have a confession to make...

But, shhh...don't tell anyone...

I'm in love with your flowerhorn! :lol: 
BV


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

So even on a bad "scale" day he looks that good? :thumb:

When he's not in breeding mode post a pic of him okay?  I would love to see that too!

Educate this newbie to FH's he is considered a what kind of FH?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ziyaadb said:


> man did u ever manage to breed a parrot fish before? im sure that they are sterile fish


hey, no, only males are sterile, females are perfectly breedable, that is where they get bonsai and Kamfa flowerhorns from.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Big Vine said:


> Gage, I have a confession to make...
> 
> But, shhh...don't tell anyone...
> 
> ...


thanx you very much big vine, means a lot coming from you


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> So even on a bad "scale" day he looks that good? :thumb:
> 
> When he's not in breeding mode post a pic of him okay?  I would love to see that too!
> 
> Educate this newbie to FH's he is considered a what kind of FH?


ill definitely post a pic when hes not breeding, after this batch im putting the parrot in my 90 in hopes of her pairing with my synspilum, which in turn will make Rainbow King flowerhorns, well, in all technicality, RBK's are not flowerhorns, they are only a hybrid kept and made by flowerhorn enthusiast. what seperates them from a flowerhorn is the fact they are only made by 2 different fish over many generations as opposed to a flowerhorn which a lot of times each generation is crossed with a different fish, to add characteristics as opposed to enhancing the parents characteristics, which is why you cross the offspring of the synspilum and parrot back to the synspilum so many times, to get more synspilum characteristics.

but anyway, back on topic!

this flowerhorn is considered a ZZM, which stands for a Zhen Zhu Malau, which in turn is pretty much a perfected Zhen Zhu. my only problem with him is his fins, caudal mostly, are very small, but the parrot fish gene will fix his small fin problem. which is in turn why i chose to find a parrot to breed him with, cuz its hard to find a flowerhorn with nice fins around my area.


----------

